# Hercules.... meet Gertrude



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

This is the first time I have ever seen this pigeon so I know it wasn't from me feeding it that it got this way. This pigeon was able to do well on its OWN.

We should have a contest to see who can come up with the fattest feral pigeon. This is my entry. I know it isn't as big as Hercules, but it's getting there.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow, he's a big one! I'll throw my hat into the ring with my pudgiest pigeon. I know he's not as big as your contender but he's my heavyweight feral.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WHOA! You all got some big 'uns! Can they actually fly? <LOL>?

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That's a nice plump pigeon but I have a feeling Gertrude is still bigger. Can they fly? Yes somehow they can. You should see them land. It's like a big fat bumblebee landing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is almost as fat as my Tiny.
What a cutie.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Garye said:


> That's a nice plump pigeon but I have a feeling Gertrude is still bigger.


 I agree! Gertrude is the heavy weight champion of the board. But ya never know, there can be an even heftier pidgie waiting in the wings


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I would love to see what Tiny looks like*

Reti, do you have a pic of Tiny? If it's bigger than Gertrude, then it's got to be something to see!

Gertrude's in the lead but I'm sure she'll never get as big as Hercules. Hercules was something else! I'm sure if you keep feeding your pigeon, Pete, it might get as fat as Gertrude. Gertrude, I think, must make the rounds of all the fast food places which is where I found her. This is proof that McDonalds, Burger King, Kentucky Fried Chicken and Papa Ginos can make someone obese. Just look at her! This is fast food evidence!

There's nothing like a plump pigeon. To me, they seem cuter.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

The male of the mated pair living outside my window (Petula and Pancho) is in the running, I tell you. He's so big that he spills out of the nest when he sits it  I just started feeding them after she laid eggs, so he got that way on his own, too. Maybe some happy birdseed will do him some good -- I suspect all the dumpster scraps led to this condition.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I like a pigeon that's so round, so full, so fully packed. I like 'em big. But alas, it's probably not good for them to be like that. Since I've been feeding the pigeons seed, I've noticed they've slimmed down quite a bit. So it's true what they say: junk food is fattening.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The pigeon mix does seem to be better for them I believe as it worked for Tooter.He was a supersizer last winter but now he is almost "show quality!" Between changing his seed diet and increasing his flight time it has done wonders for him. One of these days I have to post a pic when I have the time.


----------

